# Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Bluetooth upgrade



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi!

I recently purchased a very nice 2008 Audi TT 3.2L Quattro (I've wanted one for a long time).

She's in GREAT shape (low mileage and was definitely well-cared for) and she has the S-line Sports Package, the Bose Audio, Audi Nav System (RNS-E?), and Sirius XM radio.

It also has (according to the local Audi dealership) the "mobile phone preparation" (I have steering wheel controls, and a phonebook button/option on the Nav system) but no actual Bluetooth module installed.

Given that the state (in the US) that I live in, now has laws about using your phone while driving, I'm going to need to get a working Bluetooth system installed ASAP. I don't necessarily need to stream Audio over the Bluetooth (the car has an iPod dock in the glove box, and I was able to find a Bluetooth adapter that can plug into the iPod dock for that function), but I do want to be able to use the steering wheel controls, and preferably the phonebook feature built in to the Nav.

Can anyone offer advice as to the best product/package for getting working Bluetooth calling installed?

Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

To use the Nav screen for phone book etc and the steering wheel for controlling etc then you require a genuine audi Bluetooth module

You say the dealer said it has 
" phone prep "

Have you tried putting your phone in discovery mode and see if you pick up a system ?

What do you have in the tray behind the handbrake ?
Do you have an empty tray or some kind of cradle ?

Also press the " voice " button on the steering wheel and see what it says on your dis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

I've put the phone into "discovery mode" right before I got into the car and watched when I turned the ignition on to see if any new Bluetooth connections appeared.... No joy.

The car DOES have a cradle w/ contacts in the back of the center console, like the one picture here: 



)

That is why I initially thought (hoped?) it had more than just the "phone prep" but actually had the Bluetooth module. However the local dealership said it's just the phone prep (although curiously in a call to Audi USA Customer Service, they said I did have Bluetooth). Who knows, maybe the dealership just wants to have me spend $600 for a special order module (plus another $150-250 for labor).... which I think is ridiculous. OR maybe the customer Service Rep doesn't know the names of all the installed options/parts, and got "phone prep" confused with actually having the Bluetooth module.

So far no one has actually done a physical inspection of the car (I don't even know where the module would be located, in order to look for myself, if that's even something that I could do).

There are used/salvaged Audi (TT) Bluetooth modules on eBay for around $150... but I don't know if that's the way to go, OR I could get the Audi "Bluetooth upgrade kit" for about $350-380 but from what (little) I've seen about it, that seems designed for cars that never had the initial "phone prep" so that might be overkill (and not have all of the desired functionality either).


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

As far as I am aware, your VIN will carry all the information about your car - all extras, fixtures and fittings - as it was when it left the factory - the dealer should be able to access this.

Mine's a TT 2.0 with the buttons on the steering wheel and it also has the "phone-prep" tray as shown on the video you linked to.

The Bluetooth works only on the phone - not on the music play list on the phone. To get music, the phone has to be plugged into the Aux socket near the tray.

It is a possibility that the car did not have an RNS-E on production - and one has been added since but has no bluetooth module, or the bluetooth module is loose.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You've got the cradle so you do have phone prep 
If a Bluetooth connection isn't showing then the phone prep is coded purely for cradle connection, get it recoded and should connect by Bluetooth

Go into :
77 telephone 
10 adaption

Bluetooth
[Select]
[77 - Telephone]
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel 133
[Read]
0 = Bluetooth OFF
1 = Bluetooth ON
[Test]
[Save]
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

Hands Free Function
[Select]
[77 - Telephone]
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel 134
[Read]
0 = Hands-free active while Bluetooth connection is active but without cell phone engaged
1 = Hands-free only active with cell phone engaged
[Test]
[Save]
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

GaryG said:


> As far as I am aware, your VIN will carry all the information about your car - all extras, fixtures and fittings - as it was when it left the factory - the dealer should be able to access this.


That's the problem... both Audi USA (Customer Service) and my local Audi dealership looked up my car by the VIN number.... and they gave me two different answers.

Either way though, the Bluetooth is not working now, and there's no pairing option when the car is turned on (I've even tried doing a hard reboot of the RNS-E Nav in case there was a problem with that). So whether the Bluetooth is/was installed or not, I'm (probably) going to need to install something new.

However, if anyone has other suggestions, I'd love to hear them. The less money I spend on getting my Bluetooth calling up & running, the more money I'll have available for other fun upgrades for the TT. 8)


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> You've got the cradle so you do have phone prep
> If a Bluetooth connection isn't showing then the phone prep is coded purely for cradle connection, get it recoded and should connect by Bluetooth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do I get it recoded? Is there anything we can do to verify this?

As I said in my previous post, Audi USA said that Bluetooth was there... The local dealership said that no, the Bluetooth was never installed, and that my car has JUST the phone prep. How can I verify who is right, and what would I need to get it working?


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> You've got the cradle so you do have phone prep
> If a Bluetooth connection isn't showing then the phone prep is coded purely for cradle connection, get it recoded and should connect by Bluetooth
> 
> Go into :
> ...


WOW! That would be AWESOME (if it works)!!! How do I get into that menu? (to enter the commands)

ALSO, if you guys need to see anything (in the car) to advise me, I'd be happy to run down to the garage (I'm at work right now) and take a quick photo of whatever you need to see.

P.S. In case it means anything, on my Nav, when I hit the "phone" button, the message that displays is "phone not available"


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

If you have Aux in (usually near the back of the handbrake area) I would reccomend one of these which are very good value:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-SoundSyn ... B0177T3OEU

I found the call quality on the OEM bluetooth the be pants and this is much better and you can use it for music as well.
you have to set it to AUX on the heeadunit but I leave mine on AUX as it auto powers up when the car is on, has buttons on to skip tracks /answer calls etc. and call quality is great.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need vcds to re programme the module

Forget the rns-e, it has nothing to do with the phone, it only displays stuff on the screen from what ever is coded through it

What message are you getting on the display in between your clocks when you press the voice button on the wheel and the mode button aswell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> You need vcds to re programme the module
> 
> Forget the rns-e, it has nothing to do with the phone, it only displays stuff on the screen from what ever is coded through it
> 
> ...


I'm assuming that the "voice button" is the button on the right-hand side of the steering wheel, next to the volume jog dial?

As far as I can see, NOTHING displays (on the center display) when I hit that button (except my TPMS telling me that the extreme cold outside means that I need to add some air to my tires).... Here's a picture I just took:










When I hit that button nothing at all happens, and there is no change in the center display.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It wouldn't display whilst the tpms error is on, it takes priority

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> It wouldn't display whilst the tpms error is on, it takes priority
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay then, so I need to go and get some more air in my tires, and then try both the "voice" and the "mode" buttons.

I'll report back on that later tonight (I can get air in the tires on my way home). Out of curiosity, what message (if any) should I be hoping to see in the center display when I hit those buttons (and is there any particular sequence that I should press them in)?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The mode button should switch the display from radio to tel

The voice button should say "speak "
Or 
" no function "

If it says "speak" then a beep, you can then say " help " and it will tell you a list of commands / functions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> The mode button should switch the display from radio to tel
> 
> The voice button should say "speak "
> Or
> ...


I don't recall it ever "saying" or displaying anything when I hit either button before. It's possible that "no function" might have been displayed somewhere (that tickles a vague memory), but there's NEVER been an auditory announcement of any kind (if that is something that I should have expected). As I said, I'll stop for gas & get more air in the tires on my way home this evening, but I probably won't be able to post results for about 2 - 2½ more hours.


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

Okay, so I'm now home. I stopped on the way and had the tire pressure checked, and the TPMS reset (so now the warning light is gone).

The center display has the current track number displayed (which is misleading, because it's actually audio streaming through a Bluetooth Streaming Audio adapter plugged into the iPod adapter in the glove box), the outside temperature, how many miles I have left on my current tank of gas, and of course the current gear that I'm in (which is "Park" when the photo was taken).

I first pushed the "voice" button" and then the "mode" button, and nothing happened at all. Just for giggles, I pressed the phone button on the RNS-E (which gave me the standard "not available" message) and pushed the buttons again... nothing happened.










Any ideas what I should check next? OR was the dealership correct, and the Bluetooth module was never installed (despite the fact that the "Mobile Phone Preparation" and the "Phone Cradle" was installed).


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd get it plugged in to vcds and scan it and look at coding

The steering controls should work with phone prep 
I see your car is pre facelift but you have the later Nav fitted, looks like someone has been playing with coding to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ReTTro fit said:


> I see your car is pre facelift but you have the later Nav fitted


What makes you say that? The chrome knobs?
The screen graphics look distinctly first gen RNS-E to me.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's got the black gloss screen surround and the button next to " radio " is " media " which makes it a mk2

Mk1 rns-e has Matt surround and a " CD/TV" button

They all have chrome knobs 
Screen graphics / icons are same on both, the mk2 has a higher res

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> I'd get it plugged in to vcds and scan it and look at coding
> 
> The steering controls should work with phone prep
> I see your car is pre facelift but you have the later Nav fitted, looks like someone has been playing with coding to me
> ...


I'm not sure that it's the later Nav. The surround doesn't look very glossy to me, the max size for the SD cards is only 2 GB, and it still has the 2008 Nav DVD in it (although I realize that Nav DVD's are easy to swap). I'd be happy to take a direct photo of the Nav to have you give me more info about that (and what I could do), but the Bluetooth is my first priority for upgrade.

Unfortunately, I'm not sure if there's anyone in the area (I live in the US, in Wisconsin) with VCDS, although I can look around


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Edited, I was wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Does your car have the shark fin Ariel on the roof ?

Also look in the boot, lift the cover and look in the top left for the antenna module, next to the jack









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Look at the word "Note" it is left justified. These headings are centred on the later units.
Look at the green borders round the text. These are solid colours in the OPs picture. These lines are gently graduated on the Later RNSE.
You can only see a very small bit of the very last letter of the CD/TV or MEDIA button which is mainly hidden behind the steering wheel. Not enough to tell which version (and buttons and knobs can be changed).

Edit:
Old unit
New unit Sorry its a video. But look around 7:00 for the telephone not connected screen.

Also there is a border around the time at the bottom of the screen on the new units. OP has no border.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I stand corrected 
It is indeed a mk1 unit, I thought the last letter was a A, deffo not a V 
It's actually a D
But as the op is from the U.S his will be CD / SD which is deffo mk1

All the TT units have chrome knobs mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> I stand corrected
> It is indeed a mk1 unit, I thought the last letter was a A, deffo not a V
> It's actually a D
> But as the op is from the U.S his will be CD / SD which is deffo mk1
> ...


Hey, no need to worry about the correction, I just appreciate the wealth of knowledge (BTW you're absolutely right, the button on my US model is CD/SD) that you guys (and girls) represent!

So, short of finding someone (in my area) with VCDS, buying VCDS myself (what is all involved in that by the way?), Or tearing apart the car to see if the actual module is present or not (is that mounted behind the glove box BTW?)... what other options (if any) do I have?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The module for telephone is under the seat under the carpet !!

You need vcds mate and look for module 77

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

What phone are you trying to connect ?

Have you tried several times ?

Your looking for something like 
UHV-8220 in your phones list

Your not waiting for it to pair on the Nav screen are you ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

WMicke said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > I stand corrected
> ...


See my earlier post in the thread


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> What phone are you trying to connect ?
> 
> Have you tried several times ?
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm past looking at the Nav for a phone connection, I've kept my phone in discovery mode as I stepped into the car, put the key in the ignition, and started it. No luck certainly no UHV device or any other device for that matter). I've also tried hard booting the RNS-E, since I saw a post that sometime that's the source of the "not available" message (rather than the Bluetooth module)... but that did nothing, and I think the lack of pairing options when the car is started is somewhat more telling anyhow.

As for my phone, it's a Google/Huawei Nexus 6P, which the phone compatibility tool on the Audi website has told me should work for calling, but not for streaming audio (which wasn't an option for my car), but the streaming audio, is less of a concern for me, since I found a Bluetooth streaming audio module that I could plug into the iPod dock in the glove box.

Does anyone have a picture of what I should see when I look under the passenger seat, or will it be hidden enough that it would practically take the removal of the seat to find it?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right, seems the 2008 phone modules were recalled

known faulty module was 8P0 862 335 K (SW 0340) model year 2008, this module was replaced with 8P0 862 335 Q (0350)

So if you have a version K then that's your issue

Try removing the fuse for phone for a minute then putting it back in and try pairing

Not 100% but I think it's fuse no 47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Right, seems the 2008 phone modules were recalled
> 
> known faulty module was 8P0 862 335 K (SW 0340) model year 2008, this module was replaced with 8P0 862 335 Q (0350)
> 
> ...


Okay, so I opened up the fuse box, and located the fuses for the phone. There is indeed a fuse 47, which I I pulled for about 1-2 minutes and then re-inserted. I then put my phone back into discovery mode, sat in the drivers seat and started the car.... nothing appeared.

I notice on the fuse list (inside the fuse box), that there's also a fuse 48 associated with a mobile phone, but that there's no fuse 48 present in my car (just 47). I'm attaching a picture of the fuse list below, but does anyone know if that might be significant? Should I go out and buy a 5A fuse and see if that does anything?


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> The module for telephone is under the seat under the carpet !!
> 
> You need vcds mate and look for module 77
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also decided to go out and look under the passenger seat for a phone module (right-hand side as you're facing forward... not sure if this makes a difference or not, but I thought I'd be specific, since US Audi's have the driver on the left obviously). I raised the seat up as far as it would go, and snapped a couple photos. Since I honestly have no idea what I'm looking at, let me know if you guys see anything that would indicate that the module is present OR if I need to go and take the same pictures under the drivers/left-hand seat.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Module is under the carpet mate, seat out, carpet up jobby

Have you checked your boot for the antenna amplifier ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Module is under the carpet mate, seat out, carpet up jobby
> 
> Have you checked your boot for the antenna amplifier ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely have the "shark fin" antenna, and I looked in the boot, for the adapter that you showed, but didn't see anything (the Sirius XM module is in the upper left), so I took a picture of everything in there, in case it's in a different location here in the US.

Let me know what else I should look for!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

WMicke said:


> Should I go out and buy a 5A fuse and see if that does anything?


No harm in trying I suppose...
If you don't fancy going out and finding one, at a push you can probably temporarily borrow the one from the interior lighting (15).


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"I took a picture of everything in there, in case it's in a different location here in the US."

Don't you get a jack in the US?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lift out the Sirius module, the boot liner is double recessed there, the antenna module sits deeper in and will be underneath the Sirius module

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMicke (Feb 6, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Lift out the Sirius module, the boot liner is double recessed there, the antenna module sits deeper in and will be underneath the Sirius module
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey guys...

Here's the latest photo, from UNDER the SiriusXM module.... sadly it doesn't appear that anything is there:









So, I went online and chatted with Audi Customer Service again, and I outlined the situation... Basically that in my previous conversation with them, they had told me that the car DID have Bluetooth, but that when I checked with the local dealership, they told me that (they thought) the car didn't have Bluetooth.

The agent apologized and told me that she thought the dealership was correct (I'm not sure if she really meant it, or if they always agree with the local dealership, I don't want to sound cynical, but I've heard stories of that sort of thing with other car companies).

SO.... Given that there doesn't seem to be a module in the boot, and now Audi is telling me that there never really was one (despite what they said before).... what are my options?

I've heard that the module can be purchased aftermarket, but the local dealership wanted to charge me $600 to special order it from Germany (since they don't stock it for 2008 cars anymore), which seems ridiculously high to me. Does anyone have a part number or some suggestions for what I might need so I can search online for that?

Thanks!

P.S. Some of the members here have reached out to me privately with offers of help, which is amazing, and MUCH appreciated, sadly as a new member of the forum, I can't reply to private messages (yet) so please know that your help is VERY much appreciated, I just can't respond to PM's


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm now thinking the phone could use the Sirius as an antenna amplifier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

